# Partner Visa - Personal Statements



## boriswa (May 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,

In need of some help here - in the final stages of applying for a partner visa. My wife is a citizen by grant. We are completing the personsal statement. They are just under 1 paged typed. But I am worried that this isnt enough - the guidelines are very vague etc. 

Could anyone give me an idea of how long they should be ? or is this something that the CO would handle via interview ?

Cheers Guys !


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine was about 3 pages, but then I ramble. Lots of people have said they provided only 1 page or even a 1 page joint statement. I, nor did anyone I know who applied, get an interview. If it says everything it needs to say then it's enough lol. 

I used their info as a template and wrote something under each heading. ie..........

You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship, including:

* how, when and where you first met
* how your relationship developed
* when you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship
* your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
* any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
* your future plans.


----------



## boriswa (May 16, 2011)

_shel said:


> Mine was about 3 pages, but then I ramble. Lots of people have said they provided only 1 page or even a 1 page joint statement. I, nor did anyone I know who applied, get an interview. If it says everything it needs to say then it's enough lol.
> 
> I used their info as a template and wrote something under each heading. ie..........
> 
> ...



Hi shel

thanks for that - I have used the details that they set. But for example we just get on with the housework - it is not like i do the ironing and my wife does the dishes. We do what needs to be done. We have answered in line with those topics and I was trying desperately to stop myself rambling. So it is just a couple of lines on each of the topics. Who knows 

Was confirmed by london office that processing time is 5-6 months


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

The short answer to your question is that the statements should be detailed enough to give an accurate description of the relevant history of the relationship and how you plan to live together as partners. As to length, I've seen them as short as 2 handwritten pages, and as long as 6 typed pages. I would not make it overtly "legal" as DIAC does not expect you to speak legalese or quote migration regulations. Instead, I'd make it detailed and personal, without going over the top. It's fine to talk about love and how much each of you means to each other and how important you are to each other in addition to the more "dry" topics of where you met, how the relationship developed, where you were married, where you live, who does the chores, how finances are shared, etc.


----------

